# Dorsch-Nachzuchtprogramm geplant



## Brillendorsch (24. November 2021)

damals war nicht von Aquakultur im klassischen Sinn die Rede, sondern es sollten Jungfische zum Aussetzen in die Ostsee gezüchtet werden.
Das würde ich für die Zukunft, sollten sich die Bestände nicht selbstständig erholen für gut halten.
Klassische Aquakultur wie bei Lachsen in Norwegen würde mehr Probleme schaffen, als beseitigen.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. November 2021)

Bild:  
Ist das eine Unterart?: Boxerdorsch oder so?


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. November 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Bild:
> Ist das eine Unterart?: Boxerdorsch oder so?


der ist im Aquarium vor die Scheibe gedonnert


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2021)

nein ich halte davon gar nichts , wenn ich eine Industrie habe die keinen " Rohstoff " mehr hat sollte ich sie einstellen .
Möchte es mal in einem sichtbaren Vergleich darstellen . " ich habe einen großen Wald darum baue ich mir
dort ein Sägewerk auf und es läuft gut die Nachfrage steigt und ich erweitere es um allen nachzukommen -
die großen Bäume werden knapper und meine Produkte kleiner erst nur noch Bretter ,dann Leisten und dann ist es aus .  Nun pflanze ich neu an und um weiterhin mein ohnehin schon übervolles Bankkonto zu füllen 
Produziere ich Streichhölzer " . Tolle Vorstellung !
Um unsere Fischbestände wieder herzustellen währe eine totale Einstellung der kommerziellen 
Fischerei und Laichschonzeiten für die Angelfischerei nötig .
Nun kommt der Schrei -" die vielen Arbeitsplätze " - aber der ist ja bei allen Naturausplünderen  gleich ,
ob Kohle oder .... --- nein nun muß ich stoppen - Politik und Kritik am Staat ist hier verboten .
letzter Satz : Geld regiert die Welt - nicht Anstand und Vernunft .


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (24. November 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Bild:
> Ist das eine Unterart?: Boxerdorsch oder so?


Nöö, der ist aus dem Nasen Programm für die Wertach entkommen 

Aber generell zum Thema: zu wenig, zu spät!


----------



## ragbar (25. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> eine totale Einstellung der kommerziellen
> Fischerei und Laichschonzeiten für die Angelfischerei nötig .


So und nicht anders.


----------

